# show me your common bermuda yard please



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

As I baby the Maya bermuda along the wild common bermuda is spreading like wildfire. Part of me thinks I never should have seeded, just let the wild bermuda that is in everyone's yards here do its thing. I can't get rid of it, and I'm ALMOST at the point of taking sprigs from it to fill in the big bare areas. Either way, it may eventually take over. Would love encouragement to see it as a nice grass versus a weed, like I have been. So, show me what you have


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

The previous owner told me the grass is common Bermuda; he didn't like it. He also did minimum work on it at a HOC of +3 inches. I keep it at 5/8th for now.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

avionics12 said:


> The previous owner told me the grass is common Bermuda; he didn't like it. He also did minimum work on it at a HOC of +3 inches. I keep it at 5/8th for now.


Very nice lawn!!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

avionics12 said:


> The previous owner told me the grass is common Bermuda; he didn't like it. He also did minimum work on it at a HOC of +3 inches. I keep it at 5/8th for now.


Hot damn that's good work!!


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is mine.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Nice, both of you!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

avionics12 said:


> The previous owner told me the grass is common Bermuda; he didn't like it. He also did minimum work on it at a HOC of +3 inches. I keep it at 5/8th for now.


Nice everything!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I don't know what Bermuda I have but I love it so far. I originally bought seed to put don't since my lawn looked like all weeds when I moved in. Now I have a bunch of Bermuda that is super dark and the stems are way better than the 419 I take care of. This is my most recent picture of it. Pardon the weeds. The yard was super bad and is a work in progress.


And some more pics different angles and light.

And some other ones


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

This is U3, 4 weeks after sand (first time I put sand down, the lawn is eleven years old and I've had it for 5 of those eleven years, reel mowed for 3 of the 5 years that I've had it). The sand at the bottom is from another thing, so disregard that.

I water and fertilize according to the Bermuda Bible. HOC is <1" and probably >.5", I don't know for sure.

Don't let anyone tell you that common bermuda can't look good.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

MarkV said:


> This is U3, 4 weeks after sand (first time I put sand down, the lawn is eleven years old and I've had it for 5 of those eleven years, reel mowed for 3 of the 5 years that I've had it). The sand at the bottom is from another thing, so disregard that.
> 
> I water and fertilize according to the Bermuda Bible. HOC is <1" and probably >.5", I don't know for sure.
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you that common bermuda can't look good.


Honestly, it looks better than the improved seeded stuff I planted, in a lot of places! Now, the finer bladed Maya FEELS nicer underfoot, but the wild stuff is darker green and more dense right now.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Redtenchu has U3 bermuda and its one of the best looking lawns on the site. Here is his Lawn Journal.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for your kind complements guys. The yard looks this good because of what I have learned here on TLF. I am blessed for sure...

I have to admit I am envious of @Sbcgenii shed. I'd love to have storage like that!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yukon Bermuda


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Some beautiful lawns out there!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So nice! Gives me hope!
I'm even closer now to sprigging those bare spots. May give it a week to see what happens with heavier fertilization, plus some potassium. Plus going to start PGR. 
But if I'm not satisfied, may go ahead and start transferring stolons. I'm purposely not edging by the street to save some up, lol.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Kt -- fwiw, I think you did the right thing in seeing the maya. It probably won't look its best until next year when it can really thicken up. (And when a preemergent keeps the weeds down.)

Obviously a common yard can look really good with enough work, but the breeders aren't just selling snake oil and the NTEP people aren't crazy.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

You can make common look nearly as good as a hybrid of you have ideal conditions and sorta know what you're doing. Mow low, use fertilizer, keep it watered, and use a pgr. Some iron helps too


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Lots of pictures of good looking common on here. I thought I would include a picture of common bermuda that is cut with a Lowe's rotary mower. From the pictures, it is obvious that you need a reel mower to compete.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

sportsman10 said:


> Lots of pictures of good looking common on here. I thought I would include a picture of common bermuda that is cut with a Lowe's rotary mower. From the pictures, it is obvious that you need a reel mower to compete.


I would agree and disagree with that. It all depends on what you want out of your lawn and what you are willing to put into it. If you want a sub 1" lawn then you will want a reel mower. But are you ready to sand to level, put the time and money into the upkeep and adjustments for a reel mower, are you ready to install irrigation if you don't have it, and do you have the time to mow every 2 days to keep the lawn looking it's best. A short mowed lawn is a major commitment. It is possible to have a very nice looking rotary mowed common bermuda lawn as long as you keep your expectations in check. Will you win LOTM? Probably not. But you can have a very nice looking lawn for you and your family to enjoy and probably be one of the best in the neighborhood. Not because it's golf course quality but because you put the time and effort into making it the best it can be.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

sportsman10 said:


> Lots of pictures of good looking common on here. I thought I would include a picture of common bermuda that is cut with a Lowe's rotary mower. From the pictures, it is obvious that you need a reel mower to compete.


Disagree as that is an awesome lawn with great color 👍🏾


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

ctrav said:


> sportsman10 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of pictures of good looking common on here. I thought I would include a picture of common bermuda that is cut with a Lowe's rotary mower. From the pictures, it is obvious that you need a reel mower to compete.
> ...


I'd be quite happy with that!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm going through another renovation now as I had some undesirable bermuda take overtake what I had originally seeded. This was taken a few years ago. Common bermuda cut a 3+ with a rotary.


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> As I baby the Maya bermuda along the wild common bermuda is spreading like wildfire. Part of me thinks I never should have seeded, just let the wild bermuda that is in everyone's yards here do its thing. I can't get rid of it, and I'm ALMOST at the point of taking sprigs from it to fill in the big bare areas. Either way, it may eventually take over. Would love encouragement to see it as a nice grass versus a weed, like I have been. So, show me what you have


I dont really have any pictures of it, but my neighbor has mostly a KBG lawn. Last year, he had a small spot, maybe a 3 foot circle of bermuda grass that got going. Not sure how it started. Over the winter, i thought he had a fungus issue because he had a bright yellow circle of "dead" grass surrounded by nice greening while everything was coming out of dormancy.

As it heated up and we got to talking, I realized the circle of lawn he had was actually common bermuda, and its flourishing. Its now spread to at least a 30 foot area and spreading. He was upset, because its overrunning his KBG. He wasnt pleased to find out Im growing Yukon bermuda, and said he is just going to have to square with bermuda :nod: His bermuda actually pushed over the KBG and is now trying to invade MY lot where my yukon seedlings are growing. Every couple of days Im going over and pulling out the runners that are pushing in. I told him if my Yukon project doesnt take off, Ill probably steal some of the runners and start planting them in the back. So far, it doesnt look like I will have to resort to that, my yukon is springing up fast and growing well everywhere


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Back yard cut at .75



Front yard cut at 2"


----------



## Sparton (Mar 20, 2019)

Ive only owned the yard since last year it was mainly weeds when we bought it. I'm embracing this common Bermuda. I hardly water it and it was seeded by the builder without any top soil. Here it is at 3/4 of an inch cut with a flex 21.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

The bottom is the most recent. Typically keep it at 2-2.25". Lawn isn't the most level so it's hard to keep it low.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Way2low01 said:


> Back yard cut at .75
> 
> 
> 
> Front yard cut at 2"


That Laprima XD is looking Beautiful!!!

Awesome Lawn!!!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

These look great!!!!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Cut at 1.25. Seeing some of yalls good looking common makes me think I could take mine lower. Need to sand!


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Way2low01 said:
> 
> 
> > Back yard cut at .75
> ...


Thank you! Your reno has come along very nicely, great job!


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I use a 20 year old Honda rotary and this is one notch up from the lowest setting.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Cut mine with a Tru-cut.


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Can't help myself. Just finished the front and having a 🍺. These common yards are looking really great!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Such awesome lawns on this thread!!!


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

I rarely ever water , fertilize or weed kill . I cut it once every 7-10 days . Only reason I'm killing it is because I can't stand the runners on the edges. I have to trim like every few days . The wires are like the NYC subway underneath that top layer of grass . It's insane .


----------



## Woodiejm (Aug 27, 2019)

Long time lurker... First time poster... Got my TruCut C27 about a month ago. After much experimentation and trial and error, finally happy with how my lawn is coming. Memphis, TN area.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Woodiejm said:


> Long time lurker... First time poster... Got my TruCut C27 about a month ago. After much experimentation and trial and error, finally happy with how my lawn is coming. Memphis, TN area.


What is your HOC in this pic?


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Woodiejm said:


> Long time lurker... First time poster... Got my TruCut C27 about a month ago. After much experimentation and trial and error, finally happy with how my lawn is coming. Memphis, TN area.


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Woodiejm (Aug 27, 2019)

Teej said:


> Woodiejm said:
> 
> 
> > What is your HOC in this pic?
> ...


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Woodiejm said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > Woodiejm said:
> ...


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Woodiejm said:


> Long time lurker... First time poster... Got my TruCut C27 about a month ago. After much experimentation and trial and error, finally happy with how my lawn is coming. Memphis, TN area.


Looking good 👍 from one Memphian to another.


----------



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

Woodiejm said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > Woodiejm said:
> ...


----------



## Woodiejm (Aug 27, 2019)

calebbo said:


> Woodiejm said:
> 
> 
> > Teej said:
> ...


----------



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

Woodiejm said:


> calebbo said:
> 
> 
> > Woodiejm said:
> ...


----------



## Chippydips (Aug 1, 2019)

Still a work in progress. Combo seeded and sprigged from existing bermuda


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Wow, @Chippydips that's a LOT of work! Nice color!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Light scalp to lower HOC and applied RGS 6oz/k


----------



## Chippydips (Aug 1, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Wow, @Chippydips that's a LOT of work! Nice color!


Thanks. It seemed like a never ending project at the time.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

Here is my U3. Cutting it at about .6".


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

No idea if it is common or not. Bought the house in June (was built and sodded in 2015) and the yard was maintained at 3+" and in horrible shape. Took it down to below an inch with a McLane 7 blade and am maintaining about 1" now. I have pretty much killed out all the weeds, put down 2 fert apps, aerated, and applied Humic DG. I am pretty pleased with how it is progressing. Next spring I plan to scalp it way way down and maintain at about .75". It will get a nice sand leveling as well and I am planning on PGR. Still tons to learn but this site is a wealth of information. 
When purchased:

After first scalp:

Current: Still have some thin spots but the thicker areas are nice.


----------



## justin144 (Jul 27, 2019)

Here is my common Bermuda lawn. Going to do some leveling next spring.


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

This is my common Bermuda. Sod was laid back in March. HOC is set at 1" using manual reel mower for now, until I get around to leveling it


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

They look fabulous! I think 1 inch is about where I'll end up, and those look great.


----------

